# World record brown



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news. ... y_id=45797

MANISTEE - If Tom Healy had hooked into a hammerhead shark Wednesday on the Manistee River, he could hardly have made a bigger splash in the world of fishing.

Healy's 41-pound, 7 1/4-ounce brown trout was an instant...

[blockquote:zssy83v7][exclamation:zssy83v7][/exclamation:zssy83v7]_I've trimmed this post. Please do not cut and paste entire copyrighted stories. It's against the forum rules, and it's potentially illegal. I don't enjoy getting e-mails from copyright owners or their attorneys complaining about it. It's okay to post excerpts from the stories and certainly okay to link to them, but please don't simply cut and paste the whole thing.

Thanks! Pete

Copyright © 2009 Shoreline Media, Inc._[/blockquote:zssy83v7]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_story.a ... 8&catid=14
Here's more story and a pic,. What a hog!!!!!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I need to find me one like that @ Jordanelle. Maybe just a touch bigger. LOL. That is a great fish.


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

When I get a bit more time ill have to relate the story of me on the Provo river with a mouse imitation.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I catch 4 browns like that while drop shotting for smallmouth at jordanelle yesterday. :roll: 

j/k That is an awesome fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sawz said:


> When I get a bit more time ill have to relate the story of me on the Provo river with a mouse imitation.


Patiently waiting....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I catch 4 browns like that while drop shotting for smallmouth at jordanelle yesterday. :roll:
> 
> j/k That is an awesome fish.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope everyone on here reads this, that way when the chain mail starts about the world record brown out of the middle provo starts circulating they'll know better. Just wait, it will start swirling here before long....
On a different note a 48 pound rainbow was caught in Canada on september 5th, two world records in that stretch of time...


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

another pic...

http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2009/ ... trout.html


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

That is a gigantic fish to be sure......definitely a brown trout.....but I'm sure genetic testing would conclude it is a genetically altered triploid brown trout......just as the rainbow records recently broken have all been genetic triploids escaped from a trout farm on Lake Diffenbacher. IMHO they should have no place, except maybe in a separate category, in being recognized over "natural" trout.....it's a travesty. These are genetically manipulated imitations of the real thing.

Brian


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a video of the guy and his world record brown:

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/living ... trout.wwtv


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

DocEsox said:


> That is a gigantic fish to be sure......definitely a brown trout.....but I'm sure genetic testing would conclude it is a genetically altered triploid brown trout......just as the rainbow records recently broken have all been genetic triploids escaped from a trout farm on Lake Diffenbacher. IMHO they should have no place, except maybe in a separate category, in being recognized over "natural" trout.....it's a travesty. These are genetically manipulated imitations of the real thing.
> 
> Brian


Interesting... I had no idea. Where can I get more info on that? (not saying i don't believe ya... just curious)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as it's not the *Evenston Wyo Mental brown trout* out of the State Hospital fish ponds, I Ok with it.  
:? :?


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Doc, I'm originally from that state and still fish the great lakes and streams up there, and I don't believe they stock any manmade coccoctions there other than splake. This was not a river fish, but a lake run brown out of Lake Michigan, which had run up the Manistee River to spawn. There have been quite a few 30# plus browns over the years, taken from Lake Michigan and tribs. Mostly out of the big lake---hard to land a monster like that in the rivers up there with all the deadfalls and sweepers. Keep those Alaska pics comin'!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW! If only.......


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Netsult....I know they have been stocking browns in the Great Lakes for years.....but I looked up the state websites up there (or really down there from Alaska) and the hatcheries have been producing and stocking triploids for several years. Could these be a natural fish....it's possible but highly unlikely as the "natural" strains stocked for decades would have produced other prodigous sized fish. You can't tell as much with browns as rainbows, but the proportions are very typical of a triploid.....small head with tremendous girth. It would be easy to test whether it is a triploid or not.....unfortunately the IGFA doesn't really care. It just seems wrong to hold genetically manipulated fish in the same class as natural fish. Triploidy allows them to grow at a hugely accelerated growth rate (hence the "football" proportions of the resulting fish) as the expend no energy into reproduction (they are sterile).

Jitterbug.....as far as the record rainbow trout I was communicating with the Conrad brothers when they caught their "world record" rainbow.....and many line class records too.
They have used it to establish a pretty good guiding service. They frequented many boards pushing their "great" catches....we had many email exchanges....quite heated at times where they insisted these fish were natural. Due to my assertions about the heritage of their fish, and from others, they had it genetically tested......now they will admit that all of their record fish are indeed triploids.

At least California has it right (which is shocking) as they do extensive triploid stocking but state records are seperate for triploid trout. Just google trout triploids.


Brian


----------



## nightwing (Sep 14, 2009)

Doc, it's a "real" trout, not a triploid. The only triploid cold water fish that Michigan has stocked in any numbers are chinook salmon, and that was for a few years well over a decade ago. All the brown trout planted, both now and in the past, are "normal" genetically speaking. They get big here due to the "perfect storm" in that area of excellent fertility, a strain adapted perfectly to lake living, an enormous food base, and all the room in the world to grow and avoid being caught when still young. Browns pushing 30 lbs are caught several times every year from the waters near the mouth of this particular river, so this was just a matter of time. You also point out the shape of the fish as "evidence" that it's a triploid. You are likely unaware, but trout from the lakes of all species tend to have the small head/large body that this fish exhibits, simply due to the enormous amount of forage available. This is even more pronounced now in brown trout as they have adapted quickly to the exploding population of round goby, and are using them as a source of food, which bodes well for more fish of this caliber coming from the lakes in the future. 
I don't mean to offend you or anyone, but just wanted to point out that again, this was not a triploid(unless of course it was a natural mutant) but a perfectly "normal" brown that simply benefits from living in a location nearly perfectly adapted to creating such a fish. 
If you really DID find a "state site" that describes a triploid brown trout stocking program...please point it out if you could.



DocEsox said:


> Netsult....I know they have been stocking browns in the Great Lakes for years.....but I looked up the state websites up there (or really down there from Alaska) and the hatcheries have been producing and stocking triploids for several years. Could these be a natural fish....it's possible but highly unlikely as the "natural" strains stocked for decades would have produced other prodigous sized fish. You can't tell as much with browns as rainbows, but the proportions are very typical of a triploid.....small head with tremendous girth. It would be easy to test whether it is a triploid or not.....unfortunately the IGFA doesn't really care. It just seems wrong to hold genetically manipulated fish in the same class as natural fish. Triploidy allows them to grow at a hugely accelerated growth rate (hence the "football" proportions of the resulting fish) as the expend no energy into reproduction (they are sterile).
> 
> Jitterbug.....as far as the record rainbow trout I was communicating with the Conrad brothers when they caught their "world record" rainbow.....and many line class records too.
> They have used it to establish a pretty good guiding service. They frequented many boards pushing their "great" catches....we had many email exchanges....quite heated at times where they insisted these fish were natural. Due to my assertions about the heritage of their fish, and from others, they had it genetically tested......now they will admit that all of their record fish are indeed triploids.
> ...


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Nightwing.....absolutely no offense taken......you may well be right. I couldn't find the specific reference that lead me to that statement but I have a call into the Michigan DWR with the question of brown triploids.....I'll let you know what they say when they get back to me. 

I wonder what those in Europe think about all the record browns coming from the U.S. when the fish is not even native to the western hemisphere........

Brian


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Doc this is the first I have heard of this triploid. Very interesting I only looked at one link but it didnt explain why these fish grow larger could you add a little light on the subject? Is it because they dont go through a spawn? I havve heard that some of the hybrid trout go through a spawn cycle without actually spawning. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

str8shtr.....you're exactly right about why triploids grow so much faster than normal diploid fish. The do not develop sex organs...so all their energy is put into flesh. The growth rate, with abundant forage can be amazing.....I believe the Conrad's original "record" fish was only 5 or 6 years old.....the growth is completely off the normal growth curve.

It is not uncommon, without triploidy, for fish introduced to a new water system with an abundant forage base to grow huge initially...then it tapers off. The record for coho salmon is out of the great lakes where they aren't native.....they had tremendous alewife populations to grow on initially and the WR of 33 lbs was caught then. In Alaska, where coho are everywhere...natively.....the record is only 26 lbs. Southern California largemouth bass are way off the length to girth curve also because they generally live on a diet of very oily, rich, stocked rainbow trout.

The largest documented natural rainbow was recorded in Jewel Lake, B.C. back in the 1940's or 50's when Kamloops rainbow trout were first put in that lake....it was 51 lbs!!

Even with triploids it helps to have the right genetics. The only two strains of rainbows with the natural genetic capability to reach the 40 lbs mark are the Gerrard strain of Kamloops trout from Kootenai Lake and the steelhead run native to the Skeena River in northern British Columbia (where the real WR was caught). When I initially researched the Conrad brothers fish in Lake Diffenbacher I discovered the triploids which escaped from the CanGro fish farm on the lake were from a Gerrard strain heritage.....


Brian


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Nightwing, et al......you were correct and I was wrong......er, "mispoke"....okay I'm not a politician. The Michigan DNR got back to me and they have never stocked triploids in the Great Lakes anywhere in Michigan so the brown trout would have to be natural fish.

Brian


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a freak.....that big brown escaped from a mad scientist's lab nine years ago and him along with other's have been able to survive. Since these 'natural' trout are sterile, they can use all the energy to eat instead of making whoopee, therefore allowing them to grow so large.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/ ... chfishing/


----------



## nightwing (Sep 14, 2009)

.45 said:


> It's a freak.....that big brown escaped from a mad scientist's lab nine years ago and him along with other's have been able to survive. Since these 'natural' trout are sterile, they can use all the energy to eat instead of making whoopee, therefore allowing them to grow so large.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/ ... chfishing/


Uhh...wrong fish..
The story you linked to is pertaining to the "world record" RAINBOW trout, that Doc was discussing a post above yours.
Again..the BROWN trout is natural, likely from the Seeforelen strain, although there is the distinct potential that it is a more long term strain. The 30lb class fish were being taken well before the introduction of seeforelen, and it's entirely possible that this fish was the result of natural reproduction..the Manistee River has a teeming population of wild browns. That said..I strongly suspect it IS a lake run seeforelen fish.
Doc, thanks for the follow up. The irony is that Michigan as of this summer, ceased the planting of the seeforelen browns, so if this fish turns out to be of this strain, it would be pretty ironic that they(the DNR) are hyping the word class resource of the lake..while at the very same time, planning to cease support of the very strain of fish they are talking about!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

nightwing said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a freak.....that big brown escaped from a mad scientist's lab nine years ago and him along with other's have been able to survive. Since these 'natural' trout are sterile, they can use all the energy to eat instead of making whoopee, therefore allowing them to grow so large.
> ...


Sorry......what a dodo I am....


----------



## nightwing (Sep 14, 2009)

.45 said:


> nightwing said:
> 
> 
> > .45":1963d56k]It's a freak.....that big brown escaped from a mad scientist's lab nine years ago and him along with other's have been able to survive. Since these 'natural' trout are sterile said:
> ...


----------

